# Question about a "ruffler foot"



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Most of my sewing experience was in Jr. High Home Ec., so there's tons of stuff I don't know.

In the thread on prairie skirts, Angie suggested using a ruffler foot to make the gathers. I wouldn't mind doing that myself, as gathering by hand is a pain in the behind.

What I wonder, though, is how does the foot "know" how tight you want your gathers? How do you use it? If you have a piece of material that is one and a half times longer than the piece you're attaching it to, do you just sew it onto the smaller piece with the foot and it "knows" to fit them together, or how does that work?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - since I've burned thru two of these babies over the years and have one or two now....

A ruffler foot is an attachment to the machine,
found a site with a line drawing of one, and showing the results..
http://www.creativeneedlemag.com/articles/Footprints/footprints.html

This thing is wonderful, and most people are scared to death of them. There is a every stitch, 6 stitch or 12 stitch setting, a depth of tuck-in of the fabric adjustment, and then also your machine stitch length setting that will make the little bit of gathers to so full you can't stand it gathers.

Take a look, and if you have more questions, I'll be checking by.

These days, I think about $29. is the going price, and worth every cent of it.

Angie


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Alrighty, thank you! I'll go study.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks neat! I've even seen a video of one in action! One question, though--is it very difficult to calculate how deep of a ruffle and how many stitches per to figure for attaching to a flat piece? Is there a simple formula you follow?

My math isn't great. I can add, subtract, multiply, divide, but when it comes to calculating things spatially, I have to reinvent the wheel. I have visions of me test-ruffling scraps and scraps of fabric to figure out what will reduce a length by one third, and eyeballing it and hoping for the best. 

There has to be a Bink-proof method of calculation.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a pic of a ruffler at work:










Here it is in my hand:









I didn't measure my fabric.  I made a skirt. I estimated that I wanted the fabric to double by ruffling, but I set the ruffler to do a bit less than that. I tore strips the width I wanted out of my fabric stash, and ruffled them up. Then I sewed the strips onto the upper tier of the skirt. The extra fabric I just cut off. If I was short some ruffled fabric, I just sewed more on. That's the kind of math I can do... < less than, > more than, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bink - If I figure closely, I take a couple of scraps of same type of fabric.

Use one for a control length, and then take a longer one, and ruffle it - then measure... that will give you a good idea.

I usually just make the top tier with the waist band channels and sew leave the bottom inch or so of the back seam open

Then I take the next row of fabric and ruffle it - about that long... then sew it to the top tier, sometime I have to cut a tad off.

Then it do the same thing with a strip about double length. Sew it on the 2nd tier 

Sew up the back seam from where it's open to the bottom. (that's now the back) and then I do a rolled him (double roll narrow straight stitch ) and leave it and wear it, or add lace on the bottom at this time.

I don't usually get too exact, and 99% of the time it works out just fine and everyone comments on them.

Nellie - sounds as if we build these skirts a lot the same way. I've been known to add a bit if the ruffle was too short.

Angie


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Nellie said:


> Then I sewed the strips onto the upper tier of the skirt. The extra fabric I just cut off. If I was short some ruffled fabric, I just sewed more on. That's the kind of math I can do... < less than, > more than, lol.


Sounds like me. :rotfl:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oh Bink, I'm glad to read this thread. I've had my ruffler for at least a year and it baffles me! Someday, I'll "get" it!

Here and I've been sewing for over fifty years and that little gizmo makes me completely confused!


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Alright, thanks Angie. I have just about convinced myself to get a ruffler.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> Oh Bink, I'm glad to read this thread. I've had my ruffler for at least a year and it baffles me! Someday, I'll "get" it!
> 
> Here and I've been sewing for over fifty years and that little gizmo makes me completely confused!


Darn, Ardie--I wish I'd bookmarked the videos, I'd post 'em for you. Looked pretty cool, though--stitch, stitch, stitch, kick under, stitch, stitch, stitch...

*Edited to Add*: you can look at some videos here: http://www.singerco.com/support/presser_help.html


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, it took me a while to get it figured out.... the main thing, though, is to Always Remember to Put the Presser Foot Down... sheesh...:grit::badmood:


----------

